# :: قاعات الترفيه :: > قاعة الصور والأعمال الفنية التصويرية >  صور غاده عادل  2011 روعه

## تقي جاد



----------


## ابن البلد

تسلم أيدك تقى

وغادة عادل طول عمرها متأنقه
 :f:  :f:

----------


## تقي جاد

شكرا لك على هذا التعليق

----------


## saladino

*يسلموا الآيادى*
 *ارى تشابه ملامح سعاد حسنى فى شبابها
شكراً جزيلاً*

----------

